# New Cree + light OP reflector version: Energizer 1W 1AA @ Target



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I picked up this new light after noticing it's got a Cree XR-C silver-core in the bezel with a slightly textured reflector. I'm pretty impressed, with a fresh alkaline, it looks about the same if not little brighter compared to the high (not turbo) on my Fenix L2D-CE (80 lumens). Love the forward clicky on this too, takes very light pressure to use momentary. I'm getting a current draw of 800 mA at the battery. Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up.


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone know what the current draw of the old Lux I version of this light is?


----------



## parnass (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the alert. I've had my eye on the 1AA Energizer, but haven't pulled the trigger because they had Luxeons.

Is there a quick way to recognize the "new" Cree version from the packaging? If not, is the textured reflector easy to see through the blister package?


----------



## f22shift (Dec 31, 2008)

is this the one with poor watr seal?


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2008)

There's no quick way to recognize it from the packaging, as the packaging is identical to the old Lux I version. The OP reflector is easy enough to see though, as is the Cree. Waterproofness seems to be pretty good, as the o-ring is thick and seals tight to the wall.


----------



## danielo_d (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, thanks!
I bought the River Rock 1AA 1-Watt ages ago. So I didn't get the Energizer since it was comparable since it had the luxeon. [aside having the forward clicky and the RR has a reverse.]

If it does have a Cree and the price is still $17, I just might visit the local Target. :twothumbs

Thanks!


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2008)

No problem, Danielo. The light is indeed still $17.99.


----------



## parnass (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the packaging of the Energizer 1AA flashlights in my local Target store.

Wonder if the packaging of the Cree version will eventually say something like "20x Brighter" instead of "12x Brighter?"

That would make it easier to discern the Cree from the old Luxeon version.

Hope the Cree version can be powered by an E2 lithium primary without damage.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 31, 2008)

Sure it's an XR-C and not XR-E? Disappointing if it is just an XR-C.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 31, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Sure it's an XR-C and not XR-E? Disappointing if it is just an XR-C.


 whats the difference?:shrug:


----------



## Bobo The Bear (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm interested in this light. If anyone that picks up a new version can give advice (or photos) on what to look for prior to purchase it would be appreciated.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 31, 2008)

are you sure its an XR-C? It would have to deliver a lot of current to generate ~80 Lumens out the front, compared to the XR-E. The XR-C die is smaller and IIRC it only has 2 wires. You could probably count on one hand the number of XR-C lights that generate 80 Lumens.

I have an energizer hard case 2AAA with an XR-C, it draws 550mah and is only around ~25Lumens.

L.E.D. the older Lux-I model draws 740mah off nimh, and 660mah off an alkaline and emits around 25 Lumens.

Hopefully they improved the waterproofing and switched it to a glass lens. The Lux-I version has a really nice color tint and smooth beam... Hopefully the new cree version retains those elements. One of the most annoying things about this light is that it drops off a cliff once cell voltage drops below ~1 volt... no low running candle mode to limp home by. Hopefully they fixed that too.

My friend just gave me a $25 gift card for my birthday:twothumbs. I was going to get the Dorcy 1-watt CR123 and mod it.

Just last night I was thinking, what the heck is wrong with Nuwai?.. tehy are stil stuck in the stone age with luxeon emitters throughout their product line.


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure it's an XR-C, it has two wires. Still, it is really frickin bright, I'm thinkin XR-C's are two times as efficient as a Lux I. The window is still plastic, but the tint on my particular one is gorgeous, I compared it directly to 1:00pm sunlight and it looks practically the same.. It DOES draw 800 mA off of alks though..


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 31, 2008)

L.E.D. said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's an XR-C, it has two wires. Still, it is really frickin bright, I'm thinkin XR-C's are two times as efficient as a Lux I. The window is still plastic, but the tint on my particular one is gorgeous, I compared it directly to 1:00pm sunlight and it looks practically the same.. It DOES draw 800 mA off of alks though..




:thumbsup: for the color tint. It must be a pretty efficient driver then. Actually the polycarbonate lens on this light isn't all that bad, its one of the more scratch resistant ones I have come across.


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> Just last night I was thinking, what the heck is wrong with Nuwai?.. tehy are stil stuck in the stone age with luxeon emitters throughout their product line.



Actually, Favour Light ( http://favourlight.com/1/ ) is the company behand Nuwai, and they are making some pretty insane stuff, "M-Flare", a 7x Rebel 90, adjustable focus collimator, rechargeable flashlight that is way too similar to the LedLenser X7... They also have some Cree MC-E stuff.. I wonder if this is the same factory that puts out the stuff for LL??


----------



## L.E.D. (Dec 31, 2008)

The Energizer 1W 1AA looks pretty similar to the 1AA Palm Blaze, here: http://favourlight.com/1/#products/ALX-3311AA


----------



## parnass (Dec 31, 2008)

L.E.D. said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's an XR-C,... It DOES draw 800 mA off of alks though..




For comparison, the River Rock 1AA lights with reverse clicky draw about 795 mA from an alkaline cell. They run for about 2 hours and 20 minutes from a 2500 mAH NiMH battery.


----------



## holm0299 (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got this light today! here are some pics. you tell me if it's a cree or not. I haven't masted the art of identification yet. It certainly is bright!


----------



## darknessemitter (Dec 31, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Sure it's an XR-C and not XR-E? Disappointing if it is just an XR-C.


 
One thing I've been noticing with Energizer and Brinkmann as they try to upgrade their LEDs is that they tend to use XR-C's in lights advertised as "1 watt," and XR-E's in lights advertised as "3 watt." So it's possible the 2xAA "3 watt" tail-switch light may eventually come with an XR-E after they phase out the old Lux III's and low bin Rebel's. 

Also, they are starting to replace the reflectors in the side-clicky versions of the 2xAA lights with some type of optic, I'm not sure how to describe it but it looks a lot like the optic (the spot optic, NOT the diffuser) in the ROV 1xAA headlamp. Unfortunately, this type of optic pretty much makes it impossible to clearly see what kind of emitter it has through it. 

But I still don't know how efficient the XR-C is. Is it at least more efficient than an old luxeon?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 31, 2008)

f22shift said:


> whats the difference?:shrug:



The XR-C is much less efficient, and capable of a much lower current than XR-E.s.


----------



## parnass (Jan 1, 2009)

darknessemitter said:


> One thing I've been noticing with Energizer and Brinkmann as they try to upgrade their LEDs is that they tend to use XR-C's in lights advertised as "1 watt," and XR-E's in lights advertised as "3 watt." So it's possible the 2xAA "3 watt" tail-switch light may eventually come with an XR-E after they phase out the old Lux III's and low bin Rebel's....



I visited 4 Target stores today, looking for a Cree version 1AA Energizer light, but didn't find any. They all contained what looked like Luxeons with smooth reflectors.

However, I found 2 types of LEDs in the 3 watt 2AA Energizer "lithium" lights -- the lights furnished with 2 E2 lithium batteries. All the reflectors looked the same through the plastic blister packages. Do these Energizer 3 watt 2AA lights have a forward clicky with momentary feature? The package didn't specify.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 1, 2009)

My local target has three of the 1xAA lights, all Cree XR-C's. 


The 2xAA lights are a mix of Lux I's, Lux III's, and low bin Rebel's


----------



## Stress_Test (Jan 4, 2009)

I picked up one today at Target. It was the only cree version, the other four were luxeon. 

Unfortunately, I found that it suffers from the "sudden death" when run on NiMH (haven't tried alkaline). The good news is that you'd never have to worry about over-discharging your NiMH cells. When the light blinked off, I pulled the cell out and measured ~1.2 volts, so the light must cut off at a fairly high voltage (L1D will read 0.9 to 0.8 if you let it go into dim "moon mode")

Otherwise the light is nice, especially for 18 bucks. I just hate that it has that "sudden death" trait. I can't believe any company would make a flashlight that does this. The only other time I've encountered it was with the 2AA Mag led. 

Anyway, I got about 1.5 hours out of it, but the cell was probably down to ~1800 mAH or so. It might run a little longer on a fresh cell. I was hoping for more run time!

I bought this light to give to my parents, to go with the stash of AA LSDs that I gave my dad for Christmas. I hesitate to give anyone a light that does the sudden cut-off, but for around the house use it should be fine. I'll tell them to carry an extra cell if they're going out somewhere with it. That's the nice thing about 1AA lights, a reload is only a small single cell.


----------



## Walden (Jan 4, 2009)

saw these at my local target. they had both the older version and the new cree versions. I thought that maybe the bar code numbers would be different for these two versions, but no, there was no difference whatsoever in the packing! :shakehead

the flashlight does look good though.


----------



## AlienVirus (Jan 5, 2009)

Just traveled 70mile round trip to St. Joe. They only had the luxeon lights there:mecry: Guess tomorrow i'll to Kansas City to look for the Cree version. Hope I find it there. They look like my Plam Blaze flashlight i've had for a while but much cheaper.


----------



## DyeOde (Jan 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how the overall size and beam type and quality compared to the River Rock 1AA? Is it significantly brighter. I really like the beam pattern of my RR, throws well enough and decent spill.


----------



## danielo_d (Jan 23, 2009)

DyeOde said:


> Can anyone tell me how the overall size and beam type and quality compared to the River Rock 1AA? Is it significantly brighter. I really like the beam pattern of my RR, throws well enough and decent spill.



I have both the RR 1AA 1-Watt and the Energizer 1AA 1-Watt [Cree].
Though I loved the RR for the ages I've had it, the Energizer took it's place.
[I keep the RR nearby, though.]
The Energizer is much brighter and pattern seems similar. The two lights are relatively the same size. The clip is reversible, too.
The Energizer's clicky is forward. The only downside of the Energizer is my particular switch has a hairtrigger. The slightest pressure exerted produces contact and light is produced.
Otherwise, I love this light!


----------



## BillP (Jan 23, 2009)

I picked one up last week in Scranton, last one on the shelf, none in the stockroom. Luxeon w the smooth reflector, but I wanted it anyway. Great little light, but I'll buy the cree version the instant I see it. Mine also has the hair trigger, but that hasn't proved to be an issue for me. I rebent the clip slightly, so that it sits better over the edge on my pocket, and I'm thinking about machining the barrel to allow the clip to be reversed for bezel-down carry.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 23, 2009)

Can anyone post some beam shots.....i too have 2 RR and love them both.......I did buy the old energizer 1watt but its brightness just didnt compare to the RR.......


----------



## rockz4532 (Jan 23, 2009)

ill have to check this one out, i bought a old lux 1 type, and wasnt at all satisfied with the brightness, this should do better i hope
oh and remember that this light isnt that waterproof!


----------



## DyeOde (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Danielo d for the reply. None of the Targets here in Tulsa have the Cree version in stock and I don't know if they ever have. I wish there was some packaging differentiation so I could at least call around instead of driving to each one. Oh well I'll run into one eventually. Thanks again!


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 24, 2009)

I picked up one of these and I will have to say this is the first time an LED has been upgraded in one of these brand name lights in BM stores and it made a difference. The "upgrade" in the 2AA version of this light, and the one in the Rayovac Sportsman Extreme made no diff, and in the case of the ROV, made it worse. This little light now packs quite a punch!!:twothumbs I think I have also figured out an easy way to distinguish the new ones from the old. The packaging on the new ones has a perforation in the back where you can actually remove the light without cutting it up. I was just in my local Target here in Raleigh, NC, and they had three of the new versions, and one of the old. The old one does not have this perforation on the packaging and to get the light out you have to cut it open with scissors or a knife. I thought I would pass on this little tid bit of info!!

Mike


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 24, 2009)

mikekoz said:


> I picked up one of these and I will have to say this is the first time an LED has been upgraded in one of these brand name lights in BM stores and it made a difference. The "upgrade" in the 2AA version of this light, and the one in the Rayovac Sportsman Extreme made no diff, and in the case of the ROV, made it worse. This little light now packs quite a punch!!:twothumbs



Perfect summary about the latest version of this light, which is why I was impressed. Interesting fact about the perforation on the back of the plastic, too, I didn't notice that the old Lux I version had no perforation.

P.S. This light is considerably brighter than the River Rock 1W 1AA, and these are both being driven at roughly the same current on Alk AA's (795 mA for the RR, 800 mA for the Energizer). Since they're both by FavourLight (parent company behind "Nuwai"), The circuit can't be that much different. I think it's then safe to say the Cree XR-C is considerably more efficient than a Luxeon I.


----------



## Helstar (Jan 24, 2009)

could someone please tell me what to look for on theses lights? I would to get one but I have no clue what I am looking for


----------



## Marduke (Jan 24, 2009)

Helstar said:


> could someone please tell me what to look for on theses lights? I would to get one but I have no clue what I am looking for



The easiest way is to check the emitter, or the reflector. The XR-C looks like this, where the older Lux-I looks like this. The newer model has a textured reflector, where the old one is smooth.


----------



## fstuff (Jan 25, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The XR-C is much less efficient, and capable of a much lower current than XR-E.s.


 
why get this at $18 when DX has lots of 1AA XR-E's (p2,p4,q2) for $10-12 shipped?


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 25, 2009)

fstuff said:


> why get this at $18 when DX has lots of 1AA XR-E's (p2,p4,q2) for $10-12 shipped?


 
1. You can return it if you do not like it
2. Dont have to wait weeks for it to arrive
3. The light actually had a bit of quality control before it was put up for sale!!(Sorry, I owned a few lights like what DX sells (Ultrafires) and they were not made very well).
4. You will help our slumping economy :thinking: 

Mike


----------



## ARC mania (Jan 25, 2009)

Can someone pick me up a couple of these New Cree + light OP reflector version: Energizer 1W 1AA lights? Please send me a PM. 

ARC mania


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 25, 2009)

How about a beamshot fellas for those that already own one......since this is a lot brighter then the RR i might just look at getting one.


----------



## Zeva (Jan 25, 2009)

anychance you have a link from somehwere?  (target preferbly)


----------



## Marduke (Jan 25, 2009)

Zeva said:


> anychance you have a link from somehwere?  (target preferbly)



Most big box stores do not list most of their products online. Here is a link to the light on the original thread, and a youtube review of the Lux-I version.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194299&highlight=energizer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0raI95vy7cY


----------



## supergravy (Jan 25, 2009)

I read this thread and couldn't help but run out and buy one. My local Target in Hillsboro, OR only had this one in stock. So far I am very happy with it as build quality seems good and it is decently bright with better throw then expected. My only complaint at this point was brought up by another poster - the switch is a "hair trigger" and protrudes from the end cap. It would be very easy for it to come on temporarily when in pocket, etc. I got a little crazy and took some pictures, beamshots and meter readings. Here is what I've done:

A size comparison with Nitecore D10, Energizer, Ultrafire C3 (DX), Ese LZ2






From the front, same order





I forgot to include my Rock River 1xAA but did include it for beamshots. All flashlights using fresh Eneloops. Here they are:

*Argh, I forgot to lock the white balance on my beamshots - very sorry. Exposure is the same though.*

Energizer left, Rock River 1xAA right (sorry, white balance different on this shot then others)





Energizer left, Nitecore D10 right





Energizer left, Ultrafire C3 right





Energizer left, Ese LZ2 right





Last but not least I measured peak throw from 1 meter using my cheapo LX1010B:

Energizer 1W 1460 lux
Nitecore D10 (max) 1398 lux
Ultrafire C3 585 lux
Ese LZ2 (max) 1075 lux
Rock River 1xAA 656 lux

These readings were taken from the brightest point of the beam. I find my meter to be very consistent but readings are often slightly lower then I find from other forum members using the same flashlight. In overall brightness the D10 and Ese are clearly a notch over the others. The Energizer is out-throwing all of them though. It puts out quite a tight hotspot.

Last thing I would mention is that I found current readings to be the same between the Energizer and Rock River. Both read .73A at the tailcap with a fresh Eneloop. I think they are probably putting out about the same amount of light but the tints are very different. My Rock River is downright violet in color while the Energizer is quite nice. Kind of a yellow hue with a slight blue tinge. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## droeun (Jan 25, 2009)

Is the Energizer regulated? I looked at the two of them earlier & the River Rock was the only one that said regulated with DC-DC boost circuit.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 25, 2009)

I knew i forgot to check something out when the wife and i was out for the day......might check the light out sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Flashlike (Jan 25, 2009)

mikekoz said:


> 1. You can return it if you do not like it
> 2. Dont have to wait weeks for it to arrive
> 3. The light actually had a bit of quality control before it was put up for sale!!(Sorry, I owned a few lights like what DX sells (Ultrafires) and they were not made very well).
> 4. You will help our slumping economy :thinking:
> ...




Well said, Mike! 
Another point is that it does carry a limited lifetime warranty backed by Energizer. 

OK--so I had to get one of these today! I compared its beam with my JetBeam C-LE 2.0 on high. The Energizer flashlight has a smaller but somewhat brighter spot. 
I'm very pleased with it, and consider it to be a very good value for the money. 

Regarding point #4 about helping our slumping economy--actually you are helping the *global* economy when you buy one of these. According to the info on the package the flashlight is made in China and the battery in Singapore! 

Speaking of batteries, I remember reading a post on CPF that someone used a 14500 rechargeable lithium ion battery in one of these flashlights and it supposedly did not toast it. 
I doubt that the driver is designed for the higher voltage range of the rechargeable battery, though--and would be hesitant to try it myself. It would definitely void the warranty.


----------



## sol-leks (Jan 25, 2009)

So I'm guessing this guy gets like 45-60 minutes on an alkie?


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 26, 2009)

If you do try it out and then the driver fries you can still return it too Target.....they will have no problems taking it back.


----------



## parnass (Jan 26, 2009)

mikekoz said:


> .... I think I have also figured out an easy way to distinguish the new ones from the old. The packaging on the new ones has a perforation in the back where you can actually remove the light without cutting it up. I was just in my local Target here in Raleigh, NC, and they had three of the new versions, and one of the old. The old one does not have this perforation on the packaging and to get the light out you have to cut it open with scissors or a knife...



My local Target has only the *old* version in stock. Some of the packages have perforations on the back and others do not.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, you guys made me go out and get one. Very nice little cree! I compared it to a few other cheapos I had. I've got the MTE Seoul single mode and the 5 mode along with the River 1w. The Energizer is built like a tank compared to the others and has a much tighter hotspot. The Luxeon River falls pretty far behind in lumens but the MTE's are about the same brightness. I think I might like the much tighter hotspot of this Energizer compared to both the MTE's. It's a KEEPER!


----------



## Helstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The easiest way is to check the emitter, or the reflector. The XR-C looks like this, where the older Lux-I looks like this. The newer model has a textured reflector, where the old one is smooth.



Thank you next time I am in Target I will check them out


----------



## snatiep (Jan 28, 2009)

Just returned from Target with one. Very bright but it does have a touchy button! They had 3 more and 2 of the older ones. I paid $18


----------



## Paladin (Jan 28, 2009)

parnass said:


> Do these Energizer 3 watt 2AA lights have a forward clicky with momentary feature?


 
My examples are a couple of months old, and the Energizer 2AA has a reverse clickie. The Lux 1AA I've been carrying lately has a forward clickie.

Paladin


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 28, 2009)

I was finally able to hit up two targets yesterday with no luck........guess VA is kind of slow getting stuff in.


----------



## L.E.D. (Jan 29, 2009)

I started noticed some flickering with this light, when I would push down a little harder on the switch to go into constant on. Noticed the switch was a bit loose, so I screwed the switch in until it was tight, and that fixed it, as well as improved the waterproofing a little because it now presses harder on the rubber inside.


----------



## j4j (Jan 30, 2009)

after reading this thread, i went to my local target and found that they have the new version of this and another one that use 2 AA on sale for $12.97 instead of $18 bucks, but the 1AA still same price.

But i found this instead for $18 buck on sale instead of $27
here is the info: http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/mlt3w2aal.pdf
I haven't open it yet, it's seem that it not cree but luxeon, wondering is this a good deal, or i should return it and get the 1AA $18 or 2AA $13 cree?


----------



## darknessemitter (Jan 30, 2009)

j4j said:


> after reading this thread, i went to my local target and found that they have the new version of this and another one that use 2 AA on sale for $12.97 instead of $18 bucks, but the 1AA still same price.
> 
> But i found this instead for $18 buck on sale instead of $27
> here is the info: http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/mlt3w2aal.pdf
> I haven't open it yet, it's seem that it not cree but luxeon, wondering is this a good deal, or i should return it and get the 1AA $18 or 2AA $13 cree?


 
Normally I would recommend waiting to see if they upgrade that model soon, espcially since that "3 watt" model is the most likely to get a Cree XR-*E* instead of an XR-*C. *But even for the old Lux III version, I guess $13 is a pretty good price.


----------



## darknessemitter (Jan 30, 2009)

droeun said:


> Is the Energizer regulated? I looked at the two of them earlier & the River Rock was the only one that said regulated with DC-DC boost circuit.


 
It's probably the same circuit, since they're both based on Nuwai/Favourlight designs. I'm not sure if it's true regulation, but it does have pretty steady output for an hour or two (varies depending on Alkaline or NiMH), but after that it's an instant shut off, with NO moonmode, much like the 2xAA MagLED. Not bad with NiMH's though as long as you bring extra cells, and a backup light, of course.


----------



## j4j (Jan 30, 2009)

darknessemitter said:


> Normally I would recommend waiting to see if they upgrade that model soon, espcially since that "3 watt" model is the most likely to get a Cree XR-*E* instead of an XR-*C. *But even for the old Lux III version, I guess $13 is a pretty good price.


 actually it's $18 dollars
I think it's ok for the price, i tested it with my 2AA maglite LED, and it's brighter than the Maglite.


----------



## fenix-rules (Jan 31, 2009)

just picked this light up it a nice little light comparable to my fenix L1d i think this will be my backup 1AA light :twothumbs


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 31, 2009)

Time to check my local Target.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 31, 2009)

The 2xAA's were already upgraded. Some models have a Rebel in them, versus the old Lux 1/3 that was in them.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 1, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The 2xAA's were already upgraded. Some models have a Rebel in them, versus the old Lux 1/3 that was in them.


 
That was awhile ago though. And I've already seen them replace Rebels in the 1 watt headlamp with XR-C's, so they might end up replacing the Rebels in the other lights soon.


----------



## parnass (Feb 2, 2009)

I just bought the new Cree version Energizer 1AA flashlight for $17.99 (at Target) and have been testing it out. I searched about 10 Target stores before finding a store which stocked the Cree version. The other stores in my area have the older Luxeon version.

As others have described, the momentary pushbutton action is hypersensitive. Accidental activation is a concern because there is no tail cap lockout feature. The light can still be activated when the tailcap is unscrewed almost completely.

Current consumption is about 806 mA from a new alkaline battery. The runtime tested out at 2 hours 21 minutes using a Duracell 2000 mAH low self discharge NiMH rechargeable battery. That's when the light turned off completely. There was a period of diminished light near the end of run, but I lack a light meter to quantify it further.

The Duracell measured just above 1 volt after the runtime test.

The flashlight is thicker than a 1AA light need be, but is very grippy in contrast to many of the Fenix lights.

The Energizer light runs pretty cool to the touch for extended periods of use.

I "won" the tint lottery because this Energizer emits white light. It is not as blue as my Leatherman LGX200 (a Fenix L1T v2 clone) nor as yellow as the Photon Proton Pro.

When shone against a white wall, there is a slight trace of a Cree ring despite the stippled reflector. The Energizer's hot spot is on the small side and the spill is more than adequate. It throws farther than my 2AA Inova-made Victorinox flashlights, much farther than the 1AA River Rock Luxeon, but not quite as far as the 98 lumen Leatherman LGX-200 (L1T v2).

The Cree version Energizer is an excellent value for $17.99 at Target stores.

The photo scan below shows three 1AA flashlights (L to R): the Energizer next to the Photon Proton Pro and Leatherman LGX200.


----------



## snatiep (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks parnass!

I was wondering how long it would run.

Does anybody know exactly how many lumens it throws?

I love mine. I saw a couple of them at a local Target and I am tempted to buy a couple more! They are bright little lights.

How do you think they compare to a NiteCore D10


----------



## parnass (Feb 2, 2009)

snatiep said:


> Thanks parnass! ...
> How do you think they compare to a NiteCore D10



Sorry, I don't have a NiteCore. But, I just compared the Energizer Cree with my older Inova XO2. The Energizer Cree throws further and of course has considerably more spill than the 2 watt Inova XO2. 

On the other hand, the Inova XO2 is powered by 2 CR123A batteries and has twice the runtime. The XO2 employs a Luxeon LED and a TIROS lens.


----------



## europachris (Feb 3, 2009)

LED newbie here! I just purchased my first two LED lights this past weekend at Target after spending WAY too much time on here (as well as a bunch of other sites) digging into LED flashlights. 

I bought the Engergizer/Cree 1AA light mentioned on this thread as well as the River Rock 2AA Nightfire adjustable focus light with the Rebel. All I can say is WOW! I'm impressed from what many of you think are "lame" lights. Of course, compared to my reference 2AA and 2D incan. Mags, anything is pretty much an improvement.

The Energizer and Nightfire are pretty close in output, with the 'gizer being a bit more whitish-blue and the Nightfire a bit more warm/yellowish. The Nightfire could focus in a little tighter, and the flood is like others have mentioned - sort of a donut when full out, but good for real close work. Adjusting it back in somewhere in the middle gives the best of both.

I can't imagine the light output of the "cutting edge" lights, pushing 150 lumens+ from 2AA or 1 or 2 CR123 cells. No wonder they have multi-modes, otherwise you'd blind yourself trying to work up close with one.

Now I need to upgrade my 2D and 2AA Mags with LED and also the various 2D and 2AA generic flashlights I have around (Dorcy, Energizer, etc.).

Chris


----------



## parnass (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, europachris. :twothumbs

Yes, some of those "tame looking" lights making their debut in bricks and mortar stores are a lot brighter than we are accustomed to seeing on store shelves.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll have to hunt around Raleigh, NC for these now.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 3, 2009)

Im still looking for one.......lol. I might try again this weekend. Hey Parnass where did you get the leathermen......do you by chance have a link.


----------



## parnass (Feb 3, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Im still looking for one.......lol. I might try again this weekend. Hey Parnass where did you get the leathermen......do you by chance have a link.



The Leatherman combo pack came from a Costco store. It contains a Leatherman Blast multitool, LGX200 LED flashlight, and a nylon belt case.

There was a discussion about the combo pack in the CPF Marketplace Good Finds forum here.

Too, check the thread entitled  Leatherman LGX200 is a Fenix rebrand.


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 3, 2009)

Stopped by me local Target, all three blister packs contained the smaller emitter.

Just to correct an earlier observation. The perforation on the back of the packaging is not unique to the CREE version.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 3, 2009)

I like it but it seems that you also have to get the multitool as well......already have one so i dont need another....sorry to off topic guys.


----------



## kwalker (Feb 3, 2009)

So I picked one of these up looking for the perforated packaging forgeting to look for OP reflector. Now I need to go back and look for the OP to get the cree, right? I don't remember seeing the OP and from what others have said about availability, I'm wondering if I'll get lucky. I'm searching the stores near Minneapolis - corporate home of Target.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 4, 2009)

These are still hard to find. I've got 5 Targets close to me here in Michigan and only one has them right now. A few stores didn't have any period.


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 4, 2009)

Superorb said:


> I'll have to hunt around Raleigh, NC for these now.



I got the last upgraded one at briar creek target last thursday. only one old type at the store in apex at that same time. maybe they've restocked since then?


----------



## Superorb (Feb 4, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> I got the last upgraded one at briar creek target last thursday. only one old type at the store in apex at that same time. maybe they've restocked since then?


Doubt it, these things aren't fast movers so they probably don't restock them often.

What emitter does this come with anyways? P4?


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 5, 2009)

I found a couple units last night. I let my GPS locate a random store for me.

On an Eneloop, slightly greenish. On 14500, it is brighter and much closer to white.

I'm going to run it exclusively on a 14500.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 5, 2009)

I found a few of these at a Target by me. Out of the 5 there, 2 had a smooth reflector and 3 had an OP reflector. All had the perforation on the back. None came with Lithium batteries, just regular Energizer Alkalines.

Oh, and they also had a bunch of Inova lights as well and some RR ones.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 5, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Doubt it, these things aren't fast movers so they probably don't restock them often.
> 
> What emitter does this come with anyways? P4?


 
The newer version of the 1xAA has an XR-C, which is appearently closer to a P2 bin.


----------



## EricTarini (Feb 6, 2009)

Superorb,

I've been checking Targets in my area with no luck, but I'm not confident I could tell the difference between the smooth and the OP reflectors. It sounds like its easier to distinguish between the smooth and the OP reflectors than it is to distinguish between the emitters, though Crees do have a distinctive look, what with the small wires and all, but it's also hard to see through first the plastic packaging and then the lens. 

Since you've seen them side by side, is it easy to tell them apart? Is the OP really obvious? I don't have the world's best visual acuity, but I'm hoping I could pick out the OP ones - if they ever show up.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## parnass (Feb 6, 2009)

EricTarini said:


> ...
> I've been checking Targets in my area with no luck, but I'm not confident I could tell the difference between the smooth and the OP reflectors. ....



Here is a snapshot of the Energizer 1AA Cree reflector and LED. Please excuse lack of image clarity. I do not have a camera and snapped this image using a flatbed scanner.

The Luxeon version LED is looks like a yellow rectangle framed by a hexagon. The Cree looks like a yellow square stuck to a white surface. I brought a magnifying glass and small flashlight to Target to inspect the Energizer lights through the packaging.

It is easier to discern the orange peel texture if you view the reflector at an angle rather than looking straight into it.


----------



## EricTarini (Feb 6, 2009)

Excellent - that helps a lot, especially the tip about the magnifying glass. And it looks like there wouldn't be too much confusion between smooth and OP.

This reminds me of when CPFers all over the country were searching for the "60x" on the package when the Lowe's 2C Task Force was upgraded to a Cree. But at least they actually changed the packaging, even though the SKU didn't change.


Now all I have to do is find a store that has them.


----------



## L.E.D. (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone noticing flickering with this light can usually remedy it by unscrewing the switch from the tailcap, bending the two contact tabs outwards a little bit, then screwing the switch back in. Sounds simple, but the way the holes are drilled right against the wall prohibits the use of normal needle nose pliers. You can take two thin sticks of some kind that fit into the holes, I used a little rod of spare carbon fiber I had laying around and cut it in two, but I'm sure two thin allen wrenches or somethin should do the trick. stick these into the holes, then use the needle nose to grip them both perpendicularly, and screw / unscrew as needed.

Screwing the switch in tighter also helps out with the water resistance of the tailcap, but still doesn't make it waterproof, as the cavity still won't hold a vacuum that well. I've noticed a lot of these lights' switches are screwed in a little loose from the factory, including the old Lux 1 version.


----------



## kwalker (Feb 6, 2009)

I searched three Targets in the Minneapolis area and found one store with three OPs and two smooth reflector versions. I bought two and after previously owning the RR 1aa, I like these better. (brighter) It's fairly easy to see the difference in smooth and OP reflector through the plastic packaging. I've experienced no problem with flicker or any other type of defect.
While I was there, I also bought a discounted 2aa energizer - was $24 for $18. It's not a cree but it's built like the 1aa and says '3 watt' and the package reads "21x bright" as opposed to most other energizers reading "12x brighter". Any body know about this 2aa? Worth keeping?


----------



## Superorb (Feb 6, 2009)

I've noticed they also have a 3w Energizer LED light as well, but all the ones I saw had smooth reflector. 2xAA and comes with two Lithium Energizers. There's a 1w 2xAA alkaline version with OP reflector. 
I've found a bunch of the 1xAA OP reflector'd ones as well.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 7, 2009)

Superorb said:


> I've noticed they also have a 3w Energizer LED light as well, but all the ones I saw had smooth reflector. 2xAA and comes with two Lithium Energizers. There's a 1w 2xAA alkaline version with OP reflector.
> I've found a bunch of the 1xAA OP reflector'd ones as well.


 
The 3W 2xAA Energizer is okay, but so far they have only had Lux III's (the oldest version) and low-bin Rebels (most recent version I'm aware of). I was only *guessing* that this model may eventually come with an XR-*E*, but I have not seen any of them upgraded so far. If it has a smooth reflector, then it is almost certainly still a Lux III or Rebel. 

The 1W 2xAA with an OP reflector probably has an XR-*C*, like the 1xAA version.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 7, 2009)

darknessemitter said:


> The 3W 2xAA Energizer is okay, but so far they have only had Lux III's (the oldest version) and low-bin Rebels (most recent version I'm aware of). I was only *guessing* that this model may eventually come with an XR-*E*, but I have not seen any of them upgraded so far. If it has a smooth reflector, then it is almost certainly still a Lux III or Rebel.
> 
> The 1W 2xAA with an OP reflector probably has an XR-*C*, like the 1xAA version.


That sounds about right. While at Walmart I found a whole line of lights that say they come with either an XR-C or an XR-E emitter. Prices were around $15-$25 from what I can remember, all AA models. They looked nice, but I wanted to see if anyone here has bought them yet. They all had OP reflectors too.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 7, 2009)

Superorb said:


> That sounds about right. While at Walmart I found a whole line of lights that say they come with either an XR-C or an XR-E emitter. Prices were around $15-$25 from what I can remember, all AA models. They looked nice, but I wanted to see if anyone here has bought them yet. They all had OP reflectors too.


 
You mean the Coleman Max lights? Some of them were pretty good, there were several threads on here.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 7, 2009)

darknessemitter said:


> You mean the Coleman Max lights? Some of them were pretty good, there were several threads on here.


Could have been coleman, but I went to so many stores and looked at so many lights that I can't remember.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 8, 2009)

The 1w 1xAA OP reflector was on sale at $12.77 at one of my Targets today.


----------



## farmer17 (Feb 8, 2009)

I checked two local Targets and neither had the 1AA Energizer with the Orange Peal reflector they were all smooth and reduced to a little over $12 . I really wanted one since its clip design looked like it would be a great light to clip to a hat for "hands free" flashlight work. I'll keep looking for an OP reflector 1AA but that 3W 2AA Energizer looks pretty tempting for 17 bucks since the Lithium Energizer batteries are worth at least 4 or 5 bucks.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of the two versions side by side or something?


----------



## Superorb (Feb 8, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the two versions side by side or something?


You mean the Cree vs. Luxeon 1xAA 1w lights?

The only way to tell the difference is the reflector. The Luxeon has the smooth reflector and the Cree has the Orange Peel reflector.

At $12 it's a pretty good deal. Anyone know the runtime of it?


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 8, 2009)

Superorb said:


> You mean the Cree vs. Luxeon 1xAA 1w lights?
> 
> The only way to tell the difference is the reflector. The Luxeon has the smooth reflector and the Cree has the Orange Peel reflector.
> 
> At $12 it's a pretty good deal. Anyone know the runtime of it?



Oh alright. Anyone have pictures of the two reflectors in this light? I cant really see what the difference is. But I am blind. I read the 4 pages and i saw some vague examples.


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 8, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Oh alright. Anyone have pictures of the two reflectors in this light? I cant really see what the difference is. But I am blind. I read the 4 pages and i saw some vague examples.


No one is buying the smooth reflector, so you'll have to match the link:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2823548&postcount=81


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 8, 2009)

LGCubana said:


> No one is buying the smooth reflector, so you'll have to match the link:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2823548&postcount=81



Ahh yes. Thats what I am going to try and look for when I reach Target.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 8, 2009)

I've got these things at varying prices all over by me. If anyone cannot find one, I'll grab one and ship it to someone here.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 8, 2009)

So uhm can someone snap a pic of what the smooth reflector luxeon version looks like?


----------



## dblagent (Feb 8, 2009)

I checked earlier this week and tonight, and all that my Target has are the smooth ones. I'll get an OP one as soon as I can find one, but that is my only Target and they have three smooth ones right now.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 8, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> So uhm can someone snap a pic of what the smooth reflector luxeon version looks like?


The Luxeon has a smooth reflector, while the Cree version has the OP reflector. There's a picture of the OP reflector. Just imagine a smooth aluminum reflector instead of a textured one.

I'm confused... Do you want to get the Luxeon one of the Cree one?


----------



## Search (Feb 9, 2009)

Auto Zone sells the 1 watt version. I saw it this morning but didn't think about it. I almost bought it though.


----------



## Abyssos (Feb 9, 2009)

After reading this thread, I felt compelled to visit my local Target store. After three stores, I finally found the Cree version of the Energizer 1watt AA flashlight.

My impressions are as follows:
1) True about the hair trigger forward clicky. The clicky does protrude beyond the end cap which will not sit well in a pocket with it being a hair trigger. So, this light may not make a good EDC depending on how you carry it.
2) The hot spot is tight and bright. There is not too much spill. There is a ring around the hot spot which kind of bothers me when I was white wall hunting. But, I don't notice it during real life use.
3) The light has a greenish tint to it, where as my EagleTac P10A2 is more white-ish.


----------



## DyeOde (Feb 9, 2009)

Search said:


> Auto Zone sells the 1 watt version. I saw it this morning but didn't think about it. I almost bought it though.



Search, was that the Luxeon or the Cree version?


----------



## 154CM (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up OP for sharing this.

The target here had 5 on the shelf with 4 being the cree model. I like it except for the touchy switch.

I forgot to add that the tint on mine is really nice.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 9, 2009)

Search said:


> Auto Zone sells the 1 watt version. I saw it this morning but didn't think about it. I almost bought it though.


How much was it at AZ?


----------



## Search (Feb 9, 2009)

DyeOde said:


> Search, was that the Luxeon or the Cree version?



Beats me lol I just saw it while I was paying.



Superorb said:


> How much was it at AZ?



$19.xx


----------



## Superorb (Feb 9, 2009)

Search said:


> Beats me lol I just saw it while I was paying.
> 
> 
> 
> $19.xx


Good thing you didn't, it's $12.xx at Target now


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 9, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Good thing you didn't, it's $12.xx at Target now


 Still $17.99 by my local superstore


----------



## sweetlight (Feb 9, 2009)

LGCubana said:


> Still $17.99 by my local superstore


 

Is that for the Cree version?

If it is can you tell me which Target? I too am in SE Floirida, Fort Lauderdale. Thanx!


----------



## europachris (Feb 10, 2009)

LGCubana said:


> Still $17.99 by my local superstore


 
Ditto here, the 2xAA is $13, but the 1xAA is the same $18 I bought mine for. At least they have all Cree versions on the peg.

Chris


----------



## Imworking (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone know what level of anodizing is on these lights?


----------



## parnass (Feb 10, 2009)

Search said:


> Auto Zone sells the 1 watt version. I saw it this morning but didn't think about it. I almost bought it though.



My local Auto Zone store has the older Luxeon version for $21.99 (vs. $17.99 at Target).

You can find Auto Zone stores in your area using the store locator web page.


----------



## LGCubana (Feb 10, 2009)

sweetlight said:


> Is that for the Cree version?
> 
> If it is can you tell me which Target? I too am in SE Floirida, Fort Lauderdale. Thanx!


 
There is no distinction on the packaging between the 1 watt and the CREE version. It's the same price for both units.
_(PM sent on stores)_


----------



## Search (Feb 10, 2009)

LGCubana said:


> There is no distinction on the packaging between the 1 watt and the CREE version. It's the same price for both units.
> _(PM sent on stores)_



Being as I'm interested. How will I tell the difference?

Will the LED look similar to my Q5?

I'm not a master on the visual difference of LEDs.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 10, 2009)

Search said:


> Being as I'm interested. How will I tell the difference?
> 
> Will the LED look similar to my Q5?
> 
> I'm not a master on the visual difference of LEDs.


Check out post #35. There's links to pics.

I just picked up one of these for a relative. There were about 8 or so slid on the peg. The last 2 in the back were the old Luxeon models the newer Cree were in the front. I brought a magnifying glass with me and was glad I did. I don't see all that well up-close. It was still hard for me to see through the plastic, but after finding the Luxeons in the back, I was sure I had the Cree.

The one I got is very warm, somewhat greenish. Not quite as bright as I was expecting but maybe that's because of the tint. $17.99


----------



## parnass (Feb 11, 2009)

I reversed the pocket clip on the Energizer 1AA flashlight, but had to use a long nose pliers to yank the clip off the factory installed position. It was tight, but not glued on.

Repositioning the clip on the tailcap required spreading the clip open slightly while sliding it on. I used snap-ring pliers (the type which opens as you squeeze the handles) to spread the clip open.

By the way, the same clip is used on the River Rock 1 watt 1AA Luxeon flashlight sold at Target, but that clip has "River Rock" printed on it.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 16, 2009)

Anymore spottings or price checks anyone? Any reviews or output/runtime charts yet?? Comparing the two?


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 16, 2009)

Search said:


> Being as I'm interested. How will I tell the difference?
> 
> Will the LED look similar to my Q5?
> 
> I'm not a master on the visual difference of LEDs.



Yes the XR-C resembles the XR-E, and both look completely different than the old Lux-1.

Luxeon-1




XR-C





And FWIW heres the XR-E





Some of the newer XR-C emitters have copper colored wires.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 16, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Anymore spottings or price checks anyone? Any reviews or output/runtime charts yet?? Comparing the two?


Since we're in a new week I'd assume the price drop returned to full price. I'll check next time I'm out which is every other day or so.


----------



## parnass (Feb 17, 2009)

parnass said:


> Current consumption is about 806 mA from a new alkaline battery. The runtime tested out at 2 hours 21 minutes using a Duracell 2000 mAH low self discharge NiMH rechargeable battery. That's when the light turned off completely. There was a period of diminished light near the end of run, but I lack a light meter to quantify it further.



I conducted another runtime test using a different battery; a 2500 mAH Powerizer NiMH fresh off the charger. The Energizer light ran for 2 hours 10 minutes. This battery is not a low self discharge type and the 2500 mAH capacity is questionable.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone bought one of the 1w 2xAA energizer black metal lights?


----------



## Imworking (Feb 17, 2009)

If this light (CREE AA) has the same circuit as the Luxeon version then I would not like it. Seems like it cuts off long before the cell is depleted. I used an energizer advanced lithium in this light and when it cut off it still ran my peak pacific at full power. I guess its an OK light if you have another light to completely drain the cells. Its a shame, I really like the design and build of this light.


----------



## Abyssos (Feb 17, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Has anyone bought one of the 1w 2xAA energizer black metal lights?



I have 1w 2AA, 3w 2AA (lithium), and 1w 1AA (Cree). The 1w 2AA is weak and not worth getting. It is about the same brightness as the 1w 1AA (Cree).

Only the 1w 1AA (Cree) is worth buying.

The 2AAs have reserve clicky which I don't like.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 17, 2009)

Abyssos said:


> I have 1w 2AA, 3w 2AA (lithium), and 1w 1AA (Cree). The 1w 2AA is weak and not worth getting. It is about the same brightness as the 1w 1AA (Cree).
> 
> Only the 1w 1AA (Cree) is worth buying.
> 
> The 2AAs have reserve clicky which I don't like.


Thanks.


----------



## parnass (Feb 17, 2009)

Imworking said:


> If this light (CREE AA) has the same circuit as the Luxeon version then I would not like it. Seems like it cuts off long before the cell is depleted....



During runtime testing, the 1AA Cree version Energizer flashlight went dark when the Duracell LSD NiMH battery voltage reached about 1 volt. That's good in my application.


----------



## L.E.D. (Feb 17, 2009)

parnass said:


> This battery is not a low self discharge type and the 2500 mAH capacity is questionable.



Your batteries are fine, the circuit just cuts output at a little under 1.2 volts, no moon mode.


----------



## chieftd (Feb 19, 2009)

Superorb said:


> I've got these things at varying prices all over by me. If anyone cannot find one, I'll grab one and ship it to someone here.


 

Hey Superorb, I'm a new guy out in Hawaii and we don't have a Target open here yet. Is the offer still open to snag one and ship it? I'd like to get the cree version, I guess it has the orange peel type reflector, right?

If the offer is still good, please drop me an email.

 driscollt001(at)hawaii.rr.com

Much Aloha, Tim in Hawaii


----------



## Superorb (Feb 19, 2009)

chieftd said:


> Hey Superorb, I'm a new guy out in Hawaii and we don't have a Target open here yet. Is the offer still open to snag one and ship it? I'd like to get the cree version, I guess it has the orange peel type reflector, right?
> 
> If the offer is still good, please drop me an email.
> 
> ...


Got email.


----------



## sweetlight (Feb 21, 2009)

I got mine Today, special thanks to member "Superorb" for making it happen. 


Heres my spin: They are pretty cool. Its definetly brighter than the Lux version. Its a little brighter than the AA Riverrock they sell at target, and a little brighter than my 2 AA mag led. Its not as bright as my Streamlight Jr 55 lumens, or my Fenix L1d on medium 53 lumens, so I'd say its probably about 40-45 lumens.


----------



## parnass (Feb 21, 2009)

There are some Energizer 1AA Cree flashlight beam photos posted at EDC forums in this thread.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 21, 2009)

The button on this is really sensitive?


----------



## Abyssos (Feb 22, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> The button on this is really sensitive?



Yes, it is. It does not take much pressure to activate momentary on. You will definite not want to pocket this light with clicky down.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 22, 2009)

Can you guys believe that im still looking for this light....lol.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 22, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Can you guys believe that im still looking for this light....lol.


There are still a few buy me. I've sent two lights to Sweetlight a few posts above, and another is pending to a member in HI. I can pick one up and ship to you if you'd like.


----------



## bob4apple (Feb 22, 2009)

For anyone stuck with the lux version of either the 1AA Energizer
or 1AA River Rock, try a 14500 lion battery, as I have. You'll
get a HUGE increase in brightness, along with a more
pleasing tint. They don't overheat, either, and I've been using
mine this way for long periods of time with no ill effects.

Those lion batts turn a dud into a winner!


----------



## Flashlike (Feb 22, 2009)

Decided to take a chance and try a 14500 battery in my 1AA Energizer (newer CREE version) but it wouldn't even light up! 
It must have over-voltage protection in the circuit or something. I put the regular AA battery back in and it works fine.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 23, 2009)

my local target is all out of these. there is only 1 of the old lux.


----------



## bob4apple (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, now this is strange. I finally found the Cree version
at Target, bought one and popped in my trusty 14500 battery.
Guess what? It works great!

I just love unsolved mysteries (because once they're solved,
they're no longer a mystery, right?)


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 27, 2009)

My local target only has the Lux. Picked it up. Will get the Cree version when I find it.


----------



## fbf350 (Mar 1, 2009)

I picked up two of the new Cree versions and compared them to two of my other lights; a 2AA Minimag led (old version) and a 2AA Inova Bolt. The Minimag was focused tight until the hotspot had no artifacts. 

Beamshots attached, all photos are in a pitch-black basement @ 20 ft, exposure 1/8 sec @ f3.5. All light outside of hotspot is solely due to side spill.

From L to R; Minimag, Bolt, Energizer.









From L to R Minimag, Energizer





Comparison of two identical Energizer 1AA's





The Energizer on the left is a little warmer and has a larger hotspot, the one on the right is a little brighter. Most likely due to the tighter hotspot.


----------



## parnass (Mar 1, 2009)

Good photos, fbf350. The 1AA Energizer Cree held its own against the two 2AA flashlights.


----------



## Abyssos (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't waste your money on the Energizer 2xAAs (1watt and 3watt lithium) like I did. 

The 1watt 1xAA Cree is winner tho.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope this helps someone.



JohnfromMD said:


> I don't do too many flashlight mods but the Energizer 1W switch was driving me crazy. It was just too sensitive. I came up with this mod and it works fine.
> 
> Unscrew the switch body with a thin pair of needle nose or a couple of thin allen wrenches.
> Take a single edge razor blade or Xacto knife and cut about an 1/8 inch off the switch actuator. It is hollow so you can fill it with something if you want, I left it alone.
> ...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 4, 2009)

who sells these favor light torches?



L.E.D. said:


> Actually, Favour Light ( http://favourlight.com/1/ ) is the company behand Nuwai, and they are making some pretty insane stuff, "M-Flare", a 7x Rebel 90, adjustable focus collimator, rechargeable flashlight that is way too similar to the LedLenser X7... They also have some Cree MC-E stuff.. I wonder if this is the same factory that puts out the stuff for LL??


----------



## fbf350 (Mar 6, 2009)

I decided to upgrade this little light with an XP-E R2 that I have. This little light is easy to open and modify. I'll post some pics later.

Once opened, I desoldered the leads from the LED pill. On the underside of the pill (under the AA) is written XRC WHT. Below that WG-P3. So, at least my sample is using a P3 bin XR-C, which implies 73.9 lm/w min at the bulb. With the measured current draw and assuming nominal efficiencies for the driver and reflector (.85 and .8, respectively), my sample should be producing ~64lm at the bulb and ~55lm out the front. 
All else being equal, my XP-E conversion should produce ~100lm at the bulb and ~80lm out the front.:rock:


----------



## Superorb (Mar 6, 2009)

fbf350 said:


> I decided to upgrade this little light with an XP-E R2 that I have. This little light is easy to open and modify. I'll post some pics later.
> 
> Once opened, I desoldered the leads from the LED pill. On the underside of the pill (under the AA) is written XRC WHT. Below that WG-P3. So, at least my sample is using a P3 bin XR-C, which implies 73.9 lm/w min at the bulb. With the measured current draw and assuming nominal efficiencies for the driver and reflector (.85 and .8, respectively), my sample should be producing ~64lm at the bulb and ~55lm out the front.
> All else being equal, my XP-E conversion should produce ~100lm at the bulb and ~80lm out the front.:rock:


Nice. Have you conducting any runtime tests with the R2?


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 6, 2009)

My 1W 2AA rebel one is a little brighter than a Luxeon Fenix L1P and comparable/might be a tiny bit dimmer than my P2D Q5 on medium


----------



## fbf350 (Mar 8, 2009)

No run time yet, but I'm drawing the same current so their shouldn't be a change. I'll post a side-by-side when I can borrow my brothers light. For now, compare this shot with the XP-E to those in post #140. This photo is at the same location and lighting as the previous. Approximately the same exposure but using my other camera.


----------



## parnass (Mar 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: Good job, fbf350.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 9, 2009)

Would it be hard to out a 3-mode driver into these Target lights?


----------



## chieftd (Mar 10, 2009)

Many thanks to Superorb for shipping an Energizer light (cree) out to me. Its a great light!

Regards, Tim in Hawaii (chieftd)


----------



## chieftd (Mar 10, 2009)

no text


----------



## GPB (Mar 26, 2009)

I went to Target looking for the multi-mode minimag and they didn't have them ( but the had a 2D Rebel in black ??? ) so I ended up with the little energizer and I really like it. I like to take a small light with me when I jog at night to light up the sidewalk in some places and so cars can see me. I think this will be perfect. For it's price and size it puts out a lot of light. Mine looks a little green when I put it next to a higher quality light, but for under 20 bucks, I'm OK with that.


----------



## toolpig1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I posted this in "Good Deals"...the light is now $12.58 on clearance. It should be $9.00 within a few days.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 27, 2009)

toolpig1 said:


> I posted this in "Good Deals"...the light is now $12.58 on clearance. It should be $9.00 within a few days.



I went to return the one I bought (not realizing at the time there was a way to discern the difference between the Luxeon and the Cree) which was a Luxeon. I wanted a Cree and saw the $12.58 price (good thing I returned the Luxeon even, as I paid $17.98 just a week or so ago), but I looked on the hooks and unless it wasn't that obvious the reflectors didn't outright appear to have an orange peel textured like appearance. I may try another Target today. The light was nice and bright (Luxeon) but I have heard the Cree is in everyway a superior LED. I guess if I play my cards right I may score a Cree for $9. I may have to find a Cree at a store and hide it in another department.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 27, 2009)

My local Auto Zone has thes lights (1AA with Cree) for $20.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 27, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I went to return the one I bought (not realizing at the time there was a way to discern the difference between the Luxeon and the Cree) which was a Luxeon. I wanted a Cree and saw the $12.58 price (good thing I returned the Luxeon even, as I paid $17.98 just a week or so ago), but I looked on the hooks and unless it wasn't that obvious the reflectors didn't outright appear to have an orange peel textured like appearance. I may try another Target today. The light was nice and bright (Luxeon) but I have heard the Cree is in everyway a superior LED. I guess if I play my cards right I may score a Cree for $9. I may have to find a Cree at a store and hide it in another department.


Hiding stuff in another department doesn't work in Target since they do sweeps of the store checking for this. It DOES work at Walmart though 

I suppose you could stick them somewhere up high if you're taller. Just copy the DPCI and call a Target that doesn't have any and ask them to check price of local store stock. They can tell you current price at each store.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 27, 2009)

Went to a different Target today and as I was looking for OP reflector I wasn't sure if it was obvious or not as they all sort of appeared smooth. That said the emitter didnt have a hexagon shaped center where the emitter sits so I figured if it isn't a Luxeon then it must be a Cree. Well it was $9 for the 2AA, they had no 1xAA Energizers at all. After re-reading this thread I am not too confident mine isn't a Cree still just based on the packaging. Mine says 3w and has 2 lithium e2 cells. I might have to ask someone if they can get a cree model for $9 if they don't mind shipping. 

Another question is there a diffeence between runtime between any of these different emitters?


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just picked one up... last one at my Target. Nice little light for $9, after shaving the switch and switch cover, now it can almost tailstand!


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

The Target that i go to must be getting stuff in really slow.......still cant find that darn light.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

Superorb, Are there any more at your particular Target? I am running out of luck at the 3 I;ve checked and becuase they are on clearance, running out of time, lol.


----------



## parnass (Mar 29, 2009)

For those who are having trouble finding the Cree version 1AA Energizer, you might be interested in the 66 lumen DeWalt DPGA-1AAT Cree flashlight. It looks similar, but has a glass window and larger bezel. They both have the same pocket clip, run on 1AA battery, use an orange peel reflector, and have a forward clicky pushbutton tail switch with momentary action. Amazon sells the Dewalt for $27.84 with free shipping:

LINK to Amazon

More info on Dewalt's web page.

I haven't tried the Dewalt.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 29, 2009)

hmmmmm, it does look nice.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

The selling point for the Energizer 1xAA is the $9.00 price now.



parnass said:


> For those who are having trouble finding the Cree version 1AA Energizer, you might be interested in the 66 lumen DeWalt DPGA-1AAT Cree flashlight. It looks similar, but has a glass window and larger bezel. They both have the same pocket clip, run on 1AA battery, use an orange peel reflector, and have a forward clicky pushbutton tail switch with momentary action. Amazon sells the Dewalt for $27.84 with free shipping:
> 
> LINK to Amazon
> 
> ...


----------



## Superorb (Mar 30, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Superorb, Are there any more at your particular Target? I am running out of luck at the 3 I;ve checked and becuase they are on clearance, running out of time, lol.


I haven't been going to the Targets like I used to do for the Holiday season. I'll keep a lookout though and grab some if I find them. There are a good 10 Targets by me if I make a day out of it.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 30, 2009)

Superorb said:


> I haven't been going to the Targets like I used to do for the Holiday season. I'll keep a lookout though and grab some if I find them. There are a good 10 Targets by me if I make a day out of it.


Stopped by one Target this evening, and they had one non-Cree for $12.xx. I left it there though.


----------



## Abyssos (Mar 31, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Stopped by one Target this evening, and they had one non-Cree for $12.xx. I left it there though.



Lol...same here. But I did get the River Rock k2 LED lantern for $14.99. The funny ribbed reflector make the reflected light ringy. Not sure if I like it.


----------



## GPB (Apr 1, 2009)

I decided to give mine an unscientific run time test last night. With a duracell rechargaeble it ran for between 2.75 and 3 hours. I had left the room and it was dead when I returned. It got a little warm at about the 90 minute mark, but was at room temperature a little after 2 hours so I'm sure the output had diminished, but it still looked quite bright right up to the end...then it must have dropped off a cliff as it looked fine and then went black. This is a nice little light.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 1, 2009)

hey super i might have you get me one.......since i cant find that light here in the stores yet.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah super, Alfredd and I need one haha. Help us out bro.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 1, 2009)

My wife and I went to 3 Targets looking for this light......and i about gave up.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Alfredd. Hopefully someone that's got a stockpile of these things will help us out.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 1, 2009)

I can also make a trade.....since i have some new lith primaries nip.........


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 1, 2009)

fbf350 said:


> I decided to upgrade this little light with an XP-E R2 that I have. This little light is easy to open and modify. I'll post some pics later.
> 
> Once opened, I desoldered the leads from the LED pill. On the underside of the pill (under the AA) is written XRC WHT. Below that WG-P3. So, at least my sample is using a P3 bin XR-C, which implies 73.9 lm/w min at the bulb. With the measured current draw and assuming nominal efficiencies for the driver and reflector (.85 and .8, respectively), my sample should be producing ~64lm at the bulb and ~55lm out the front.
> All else being equal, my XP-E conversion should produce ~100lm at the bulb and ~80lm out the front.:rock:


I'm waiting for Pics, and where did you get the XP-E?


----------



## fishx65 (Apr 1, 2009)

How did you get it open? Mine seems to be glued.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 1, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> hey super i might have you get me one.......since i cant find that light here in the stores yet.





Beacon of Light said:


> Yeah super, Alfredd and I need one haha. Help us out bro.



I still haven't found any Cree versions lately. I bought about 4 of them in January for other members here, and they got almost all the Crees around here for $18. I went to another Target today, they didn't have any of them.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 1, 2009)

Darn


----------



## fbf350 (Apr 1, 2009)

jabe1

Sorry, I didn't take any pics during the mod. I can always open it back up, I'll have to make some time.


----------



## fbf350 (Apr 1, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> How did you get it open? Mine seems to be glued.



It's not really glued. It has a thread locking compound on the head. I just used two strap wrenches to break it free. After the head is removed, the LED pill unscrews as well. Though I found it difficult to reinstall due to its' tendency to cross-thread.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 2, 2009)

They have a rack full of the Cree versions at the Target near me. They are 12.58 plus tax. If I were to ship one, probably cost a few more bucks. If you're willing to pay 16 bucks (shipping included), will gladly ship one to anybody that wants one. Just shoot me a PM. 

No guarantees they'll be there but as of this morning there were 8 on the rack. All cree versions.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> They have a rack full of the Cree versions at the Target near me. They are 12.58 plus tax. If I were to ship one, probably cost a few more bucks. If you're willing to pay 16 bucks (shipping included), will gladly ship one to anybody that wants one. Just shoot me a PM.
> 
> No guarantees they'll be there but as of this morning there were 8 on the rack. All cree versions.


Just an FYI, it costs a little under $3 to ship one in a #2 poly bubbly mailer, plus the added tax of the light itself.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess im going to have to try again this coming weekend....if i have too im going to talk to a manager.......


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> I guess im going to have to try again this coming weekend....if i have too im going to talk to a manager.......


Here's the DPCI of the light... You can call one store and they can check local stock of all the Targets in your area: 092-08-0866. They should also be able to tell you price at each store as well. You can also go to Guest Services at the front of the store and they an check for you.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 2, 2009)

Is the DPCI different between the Cree and Rebel versions?


----------



## Superorb (Apr 2, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Is the DPCI different between the Cree and Rebel versions?


Nope, it's the same. Multiple UPC codes can be assigned to the same DPCI number at Target. Both lights share the same UPC though.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 4, 2009)

Superorb, I was going to use that DPCI strategy to find a Cree if it differentiated the two. I doubt a Target customer service person is willing to check all the 1xAAs looking for an OP reflector if you call in and ask...

Went to another Target today, they just had (2) 1xAAs (not Crees) and none of the 2xAAs


----------



## Bill Norris (Apr 5, 2009)

I just paid $8.98 for the cree version at my local Target. They had two, but I only bought one. Now that I've seen the beam I'm thinking about going back to get the other one.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to about 5 of them today. One store had three 1AA ones but for $17.99. Another one had one for $12.xx but non-Cree. Another had none but for $8.xx. They were on the complete opposite end of town where I'm never at. I'm going to a few others tuesday though. 

If anyone wants one in any variety/price, please let me know before Tuesday and I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 5, 2009)

If you find a CREE 1xAA for $9 I'll take it.


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 5, 2009)

If somebody could find for me a 1AA CREE ENERGIZER for 10-13$ and ship it to me , to Canada I would greately appreciate that :bow:


----------



## dexter49 (Apr 6, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Originally Posted by *JohnfromMD*
> 
> ...




An alternative solution that seems to work well... 

Disassemble as stated above, but instead of cutting off the switch actuator, make a spacer out of 3/8" inside diameter (1/2 " outside) clear tubing using the razor blade. The spacer needs to be about 1/16" thick. After removing the switch, place this on the actuator end and reassemble until snug. 

This causes the actuator to be recessed so the switch is not so sensitive, and it is also completely reversible. By trial and error, the thickness of the spacer can be adjusted until you find the optimum switch action.

The tubing can be found at Home Depot or Lowes, and there are probably other items that might be used for the spacer.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw 3 at a store today, I may make it back tomorrow. Who is still interested in one? Beacon? Radu? Iwill buy and ship them at cost! I've been hoping they go to 75% though.


----------



## hogger1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I also found a cree version for $9.00. The beam color on it is quite yellow. Is this what a lot of cpfr's are calling the warm tint that so many seem to prefer?


----------



## skids625 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just went to tar'get, 17.99 Energizer 3watt led aluminum on clearance for 8.98 and RR ie... nite fire 2aa 60 lumens 20.99 was10.48, not to bad !


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did anybody use 14500 IN THIS LIGHT ? 
Is it recommended ?


----------



## bob4apple (Apr 10, 2009)

*ME!* In my opinion, it turns it into a worthy light.

I've been using 14500 batts in the 1AA Energizer (both versions, luxeon and cree) _AND_ the 1AA River Rock, and have not experienced any problems.


But if yours explodes and kills the Easter Bunny, I'm here on record saying that I don't recommend it.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just got done modding one of these with a Q5 WC on a 14mm board from shiningbeam. Changes the whole light. More lumens, and a larger hotspot! Running a 14500 it's just ridiculous! :devil: If I can figure it out with my POS camera, I'll try to get beamshots up.


----------



## Pman (Apr 16, 2009)

I've only posted a couple times but have been lurking for awhile and have a question concerning an older post #22 by Marduke saying that the 2aa energizers are a mix of luxI, III, and low bin rebles. I have bored out 3 of these (along with a few of the 1aa units for cr123) and I've noticed some things with the 2aa models.
I have one that is either a lux I or Lux III (I can't seem to figure out thought wich one considering I go to the luxeonstar website and they both look the same) and another that is definately a rebel. I also for comparison purposes have a river rock camo version 2aa unit that must be either a lux I or Lux III that I bored out also for 2 cr123.
Anyways, what I noticed is that the Energizer Lux version on 2aa is not quite as bright as the rebel one on 2aa. However, when using 2 cr123, the lux doesn't dim and what that is leaving me to believe is that it must be a Lux III. What I mean by dim is that the Rebel is brighter for a moment and then I believe it is being overdriven too much as it slowly starts to get dimmer (no poof yet though)
The River rock is definately brighter thatn both with 2 cr123 and I believe has a dc/dc boost circuit. It also remains steady output.
Looking at the Luxeonstar website and the ratings, I see that a Lux I is 42 @350mA, the Lux III is 110lm @ 1400mA and the Rebel is 50lm @ 700mA. This would appear to be correct according to what I am seeing I believe. 
What I think I have is Lux III's then in both the Lux lights because they can handle double the voltage while the rebel appears to have a problem on 6 volts. 
As a side note, the 1aa energizers (both led versions) appear to have no issues as of yet with CR123 and gain quite alot of lumens....this is all with the "naked eye" of course which I realize can be deceiving depending on color, throw, flood etc.....
Anyways, what do others think of my conclusions here on the 2aa lights? Does this sound reasonable? :duh2:


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you mind posting some pics of your bored out 1AA now Cr123 light.


----------



## Pman (Apr 16, 2009)

Something else I am confused about is I also have a 12x in a package still that looks like it has a rebel in it......HUH? It looks the same as the 21x one.... I don't get it. Is this a really crappy low bin rebel in the 12x or are they just mix and matching all over the place:sick2:


----------



## Pman (Apr 16, 2009)

(pics) I'll try and do it tomorrow or saturday if someone gives me the easiest instructions on how to do this porperly on this site without getting in trouble....
It's probably going to sound odd but I actually bored all opf this stuff out with a step drill bit that was basically one size too big (actually 1.5 step too big). I used a dremel and cut/grinded the largest step off and later when I realized it was removing a bit too much grinded down the second to last step to about half the thickness it was. I then cut off all the smaller steps so I ended up with just 2 actually steps that cut. I used the larger of the 3 step bits that you can buy at harbour freight tools by the way and not any of my craftsman or lennox (much more expensive bits).
Pull the head off with strap wrenches (which isn't always easy and sometimes needs a bit of heat gun application) and end cap and bore out slowly. You can do this in a vice if you want or can actually do it in your hand (BE CAREFUL) with no issues and easy cutting IF you keep wetting the bit with water and wetting the tube so it doesn't get warmer than you can hold. 
Hope that makes sense. 
Oh yeah, make small spacer for obvious shorter battery issue. regrease/silicone threads and orings. 
Hope you didn't lose the wavy copper washer at the head when you opened it


----------



## Pman (Apr 16, 2009)

By the way, the tail/clicky end is thicker than the head so if your nervous about doing this you are better off starting at the tail and not boring out the threads at the head. You can easily remove the clicky and bore out the tail just enough so that the cr123 can access the spring without an issue.:twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

All you need is a hosting site.....just upload the pic there and post the link here......and make sure that the pic is resized, cant remember the limit on pic size.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a 1AA RR that i can send you for boring out to a cr123 cell.......of course i would pay.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 16, 2009)

You can this for <$11, does it make sense to bore-out Energizer to take CR123?


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

I just want to see my RR brighter.........


----------



## Pman (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't care about getting paid... let me look into the river rock and see if the tube is thick enough. Has anyone else done it? I had picked up alot of the target lights here in Rochester, N.Y. seeing that we have 6 of them within 20 or so miles and another new one going up (in fact the commercial refrigeration company I work for is installing the refrigeration). I am a senior tech with them and was retired form the USN after 10 years as a Nuclear Reactor Operator do to kidney problems. No, I don't glow in the dark....
The only target left around me that has any lights left is about 45 minutes away in Batavia if any close cares. Stopped by today when I finished repairing one of the big coolers at the BJ's club within a mile of it. Was shocked to see they had about 8 1aa energizer non-crees left, one river rock 2aa (which I purchased), at least 10 2aa 21x energizers with the lithium batteries (I picked up one more) a couple of the dorcy 65 lumens 3aaa in a barrel and a bunch of other miscellaneous stuff such as 12x energizers etc....
I was going to try boring out the 2aa river rock but the walls aren't as thick as the energizer and I believe theirs too big a risk of breaking the threaded end do to wall thickness issues at that weak spot. Is the 1aa the same thickness?
The 1aa River rock looks interesting but I've got a few energizers allready on 1aa or cr123 and I don't like paying full price for anything.
I don't believe I paid more than 9 bucks for any of the lights I picked up at target.
I did somehow get a couple of the 2 aaa river rock .5 watt units 1/2 price also and used a regular drill bit to bore one out to fit 3 N size batteries and punch up the brightness:naughty:


----------



## Pman (Apr 16, 2009)

It cost me something like 8 bucks for the light and the fun/interest in figuring out or finding a way to do it without a drill press or taking it anywhere. 
I figured almost everyone tinkered here after awhile....
Anyone can buy a light. A couple months ago I owned probably 20 lights and how have more than 60. This is my tinkering stage. Mess around with inexpensive lights to keep cost down and see what is possible on the cheap. My parts at this point are actual working lights that all can still use their original battery type if I so choose.
I have a few nicer lights (Fenix, Inova, etc...) but those are keepers and I have no interest in modding them.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

Well let me know, i can always send the light too you.


----------



## Pman (Apr 16, 2009)

Someone with the river rock 1aa light help me out on this one please. Can't seem to find where someone bored it out for a cr123. Is the tube thick enough or is it the same tube as one of my 2aa focus ones I got on clearance which I believe would be too thin (diameter not large enough to bore or would leave sidewalls too thin). Thanks


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 16, 2009)

If you want i can post up the thickness sometime after work tomorrow........so if you have an energizer thats not bored out you can see if it will work.


----------



## dexter49 (Apr 16, 2009)

Pman said:


> I had picked up alot of the target lights here in Rochester, N.Y. seeing that we have 6 of them within 20 or so miles and another new one going up...



Ah, now I know why all the Targets I checked yesterday (Henrietta, Greece, Irondequoit, Webster, Penfield, Victor) are void of most clearance lights. You have them!


----------



## Pman (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I probably do. If you don't mind a quick drive out to batavia there's still alot of energizer 21x and 1aa 12x (but not cree). The non-cree versions bored out for a cr123 appear to work absolutely fine and are much brighter. I would "guess" that the cr123 non-cree is about as bright as the cree version. The beam and tint/color are different though so it's kind of subjective (it always seems to ME that the cooler the tint, the brighter it is whether that is true or not). The luxeon is warmer (appears more pink) and the cree is cooler (more blue). The blue tint looks brighter to me. Going from 1 aa to cr123 basically changes the beam characteristics to much more flood and a larger but less defined hot spot that I don't believe is quite as hot as the single aa (but not by much). 
The reason that I believe that there are so many lights out there still is that ALOT of them are not actually marked clearance (as in no clearance sticker on the actual light). The Batavia store has all of the clearance lights at 1/2 price. They still had some of the headlights also if I hadn't mentioned it. Trust me, I was very tempted to buy more but have enough  if that's possible.
I'm thinking about taking one of the digital cree Brinkman 2D's apart and assembling in a Mag or maybe one of the 6V River rock headlight crees....
I've got an odd Mag lookalike that has a bunch of very dim leds in the head that I would like to modify.
I would really suggest you get out to Batavia and get some good deals before someone figures out that they just aren't marked. If I get out to the BJ's again out there I'll stop by again but I'm hoping you buy them all by that point.


----------



## dexter49 (Apr 17, 2009)

Pman said:


> Yeah, I probably do. If you don't mind a quick drive out to batavia there's still alot of energizer 21x and 1aa 12x (but not cree). The non-cree versions bored out for a cr123 appear to work absolutely fine and are much brighter. I would "guess" that the cr123 non-cree is about as bright as the cree version. The beam and tint/color are different though so it's kind of subjective (it always seems to ME that the cooler the tint, the brighter it is whether that is true or not). The luxeon is warmer (appears more pink) and the cree is cooler (more blue). The blue tint looks brighter to me. Going from 1 aa to cr123 basically changes the beam characteristics to much more flood and a larger but less defined hot spot that I don't believe is quite as hot as the single aa (but not by much).
> The reason that I believe that there are so many lights out there still is that ALOT of them are not actually marked clearance (as in no clearance sticker on the actual light). The Batavia store has all of the clearance lights at 1/2 price. They still had some of the headlights also if I hadn't mentioned it. Trust me, I was very tempted to buy more but have enough  if that's possible.
> I'm thinking about taking one of the digital cree Brinkman 2D's apart and assembling in a Mag or maybe one of the 6V River rock headlight crees....
> I've got an odd Mag lookalike that has a bunch of very dim leds in the head that I would like to modify.
> I would really suggest you get out to Batavia and get some good deals before someone figures out that they just aren't marked. If I get out to the BJ's again out there I'll stop by again but I'm hoping you buy them all by that point.



I considered going out today, but turned around. I think I either have or have tried everything that is on sale.


----------



## hogger1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I poked a hole in the switch boot on my cree 1aa Now I can't find another light or any other boot that will fit:mecry:Energizer doesn't stock replacement parts, but they offered to replace the light. But who knows what version tou might get back.


----------



## Pman (Apr 18, 2009)

Before sending it in, I would try some liquid tape that you can buy at auto parts stores.... It is basically electrical tape in liquid form. I have used to to repair some boots on mags before and it works well. Wouldn't want to lose the cree possibly by sending it in.
Take the boot out and do it (not while it's still in the flashlight) and let it dry. My guess is that it got torn or something while you were getting it out to cut down the plunger for the switch since they are soooo touchy?
You don't actually have to cut down the plunger to get the switch to be less touchy. Just unscrew the switch a couple turns so that you have to push the boot farther to activate it.
I've tried it and then shook and wacked it hard against my hand it and never acted in any way as if it had lost good electrical contact.
Oh yeah, was the River rock 1aa diameter measured so I can determine whether I can bore it out?
Working on a new project right at the moment. Going to fit one of the River rock 6v headlights into a 3D weird non-mag that I have including the circuit and stuff it with 4 c's.


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 18, 2009)

Found 2 at target for 8 dollars. These are built like tanks! I took out the XR-C emitter and replaced it with a Q5 from my old D10. Same beam, just brighter and whiter. Ran it for over an hour, runtime is really good IMO.

The back of the XR-C said "P3 WD" 

Really a nice light, I am impressed with the thread quality. I love fenix lights, and i dont know why they cant make the threads like this. The switch is a bit touchy like other people have said but it has not come on in my pocket. 

For 8 dollars i might search a few more targets! What a great deal.

They also had a river rock Cree headlamp for 6 dollars (2xCr123), Grabbed that one too!

Sweet little light 
-Bobby


----------



## O'Neille (Apr 18, 2009)

I've had one for a while. It turns out to be a cree. Stopped in yesterday and they were in the process of marking them down. I had the lady put four little red $8.98 tags on them and took all four they had for stocking stuffers. I also picked up some of the $5 river rock headlamps. disassembly is easily accomplished on both for modding or organ donation.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 18, 2009)

nakahoshi said:


> Found 2 at target for 8 dollars. These are built like tanks! I took out the XR-C emitter and replaced it with a Q5 from my old D10. Same beam, just brighter and whiter. Ran it for over an hour, runtime is really good IMO.



Now try it with a 14500 lithium. :devil:


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 18, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> Now try it with a 14500 lithium. :devil:



Will it burn up the light, or would I be the Guinea Pig???


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm running mine that way, it's been OK for 10 min at a time so far


----------



## Pman (Apr 19, 2009)

I was thinking at this point that noone was finding any more of the 1aa creee versions... I wouldn't "wait" for another markdown at this point. If you see a cree, buy it.
They are all gone here in Roch. N.Y. including all the non-cree units. If the Batavia store had them I would have bought all of them and offered them out at cost. I don't "need" anymore of them myself but was hoping to help some others out. 
Does anyone know the "normal" markdown time frame of targets? How long do they let their product sit before marking them down again? There were ALOT of lights out there at that store still but most of the "cream" has been skimmed off at this point. Still some decent lights you could get though for gifts. There were at least 10 of the 2aa 21x energizers with the lithium batteries as well as the non-cree 1aa units.
Biggest issue with the 1aa is the sensitive switch which can be adjusted in a couple ways (trimming plunger or turning out the switch). The energizers have very nice hefty thick tubes. 
Alfreddajero wants to know whether I can bore out the 1aa River rock unit for a cr123 but I believe the barrel is too thin. Can it run on a 14500? I haven't tried the 14500 in one of my energizers yet mostly because I haven't decided if I want to "bother" with rechargeables and another format. Who needs that many lights really.... Fun to mess around with
I've got over 50 lights to play with now but reality is I use one light every day constantly on my belt for work which believe it or not is the 45-50 dollar coast "83 lumen" adjustable focus you can buy at any lowes or home depot I believe. Work pays for my work light batteries and this light has ended up being "spot-on" with brightness and focus for what I do. Can't even guess how many times I've dropped it, held it in my wet mouth where the switch is and just basically abused it and it has never ever given a hint of failure.


----------



## hogger1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Before sending it in, I would try some liquid tape that you can buy at auto parts stores.... It is basically electrical tape in liquid form. I have used to to repair some boots on mags before and it works well. Wouldn't want to lose the cree possibly by sending it in.


Thanks for the tip. I have tried rubber cement & shoe goo but nothing as stuck so far.

If anyone has destroyed a 1aa and have an extra swirtch boot pm me.


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 19, 2009)

If anyone can find anymore of these @ 8.xx Please let me know. I would love to get a few more for some friends that need a good light, but all the targets around here are sold out (4 stores). I wish i looked for these sooner

If you have a store that has a bunch of these lights still on the pegs, could you help out a fellow flashoholic?:twothumbs I would pay actual shipping plus whatever we agree on. PM me!

Thanks
-Bobby


----------



## BriHall (Apr 19, 2009)

You know what get's me? Energizer has a "winner", more or less, but nobody can find 'em to buy 'em!

:sigh:

Bri


----------



## Pman (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, makes me kind of wonder (like some others) if they just haven't changed the packaging to 21x yet. Who else sells these 1aa lights beside target? From what I've read here, neither version of this light have been out long. Also, isn't the cree version brighter than the River rock that costs more even at regular price? 
The River rock looks nice to me (as in actual look/packaging) but seems overpriced in comparison so I haven't picked one up. I'm kind of hoping they will hit clearance all of a sudden also :naughty:


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pman said:


> Yeah, makes me kind of wonder (like some others) if they just haven't changed the packaging to 21x yet. Who else sells these 1aa lights beside target? From what I've read here, neither version of this light have been out long. Also, isn't the cree version brighter than the River rock that costs more even at regular price?
> The River rock looks nice to me (as in actual look/packaging) but seems overpriced in comparison so I haven't picked one up. I'm kind of hoping they will hit clearance all of a sudden also :naughty:



If you have an Auto Zone near you, try them. My local one has the cree version, but at around $20.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Apr 19, 2009)

How about one with an MC-E?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2925572#post2925572


----------



## Pman (Apr 22, 2009)

Energizer has come out with new lights.... saw a couple at Target today. No 1aa yet but I believe the others said 100x and were 45 bucks. Didn't have time to look at them. Big price increase


----------



## dexter49 (Apr 22, 2009)

Pman said:


> Energizer has come out with new lights.... saw a couple at Target today. No 1aa yet but I believe the others said 100x and were 45 bucks. Didn't have time to look at them. Big price increase



One Target here (Rochester) was moving any clearance lights today to the end cap of the aisle and there were new Energizer 1AA and 2AA in the main aisle with Lithium batteries. They both had Cree XR-E listed and variable output. The directions said to press and hold the end switch until desired brightness (5% to 100%) was reached. I believe the prices of each were in the $40 - $45 range.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 25, 2009)

No more of the old style ones, but my Targets all have a whole new line of expensive Energizer lights. $29.99, $3x.99 and $4x.99 prices. All use Lithium Energizers and are included in the pack. All can adjust brightness as well.


----------



## rmteo (Apr 25, 2009)

Just saw one of the new Energizer AA lights at Target. It comes with a Lithium cell and is priced at $39.95. Output is adjustable from 6-100% (max output is 65 lumens) and claimed run-time is 2.5-16 hours.


----------



## dexter49 (Apr 25, 2009)

O'Neille said:


> I've had one for a while. It turns out to be a cree. Stopped in yesterday and they were in the process of marking them down. I had the lady put four little red $8.98 tags on them and took all four they had for stocking stuffers. I also picked up some of the $5 river rock headlamps. disassembly is easily accomplished on both for modding or organ donation.



Two questions:
1. What would be the approximate expected changes in light output and run time if the Cree XR-C in the 1AA Energizer were replaced with the Cree XR-E from the River Rock headlight?

2. Any suggested techniques for doing this swap? The Cree appears to be reflow soldered, so any suggestions on how to remove the Cree XR-E from the River Rock PCB and reattach it the Energizer PCB without killing it?


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 26, 2009)

dexter49 said:


> Two questions:
> 1. What would be the approximate expected changes in light output and run time if the Cree XR-C in the 1AA Energizer were replaced with the Cree XR-E from the River Rock headlight?
> 
> 2. Any suggested techniques for doing this swap? The Cree appears to be reflow soldered, so any suggestions on how to remove the Cree XR-E from the River Rock PCB and reattach it the Energizer PCB without killing it?



I reflowed a Q5 onto the stock PCB in the energizer and Now that i have a stock light to compare it to, I wouldnt recommend the mod, it doesn't seam to have that big of an effect.

the output does not change very much to my eyes, The hot spot is larger but not as intense with the XR-E. The stock Cree throws farther as well. But, for an 8 dollar light it might be a fun way to mod without breaking the bank.

The stock Emitter and reflector do a pretty good job. The output might change but i have no way to tell, and by my eyes it looks very close.

-Bobby


----------



## Superorb (May 1, 2009)

I finally got a chance to make it to the Target where I hid one Cree light before it went on clearance at that store. It was still there, and it rang up $4.46  I'm keeping this bad boy!

I saw a new light also, 1w Cree 1AA unknown brand. Lists 60 or 80 Lumens too. Looks nice.


----------



## kz1000s1 (May 6, 2009)

If you want to fix your "hair trigger switch", 
see this mod:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231017


----------



## boomhauer (May 30, 2009)

So how are those lights with the 14500s holding up? I just got some of those li-ions as well as 10440s and a charger in the mail today. :twothumbs

Still no poofs?


----------



## boomhauer (May 31, 2009)

OK, so apparently no splats with 14500 in the Energizer 1AA... I'll throw one in tonight.

Edit: Wow, what a dramatic difference! According to my informal ceiling bounce test, the little Energizer is now at least as bright as my G2 with newly-acquired R2 drop-in at 100%. Haven't run it longer than a minute at a time, and it does start to get noticably warm. I hope it holds up like the rest.


----------



## ps56k (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: New Cree + light OP reflector version: Energizer 1W 1AA - MLT1WAAE*

this is one of my favs - 
has anyone still found them around for sale ?

--


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a heads up: Target seems to be restocking this light along with the 2aa version. Price is now $15.99. Saw both at a local store this morning. I've always liked the 1aa cree version. Cheap, bright and very durable!


----------



## parnass (Mar 26, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> Just a heads up: Target seems to be restocking this light along with the 2aa version. Price is now $15.99. ...



Thanks for the info. I like the foward clicky with momentary function. Be sure to get the orange peel reflector/Cree version.


----------



## kwalker (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, it's been a long time since Target stocked these. I bought 5 when they were clearenced @ ~ $7.00. Pretty decent light for the price. I'm guessing a 3.7volt batt would burn it up?? anyone tried?


----------



## dhingbat (Mar 26, 2010)

Just grabbed one myself in Atlanta, Ga. Current at the tailcap is ~650mA on both the alkaline in the pack and a fresh NiMh. On a LiFePO it's drawing 835mA and gets a little warm over the course of a minute or so. I backed out the clickie assembly a few turns and the button seems a lot less prone to accidental pressing. Even tailstands (sorta). Any idea how to get the clip off without screwing up the finish? Not like it's that great to start with, but for the price I'm not complaining.


----------



## bob4apple (Mar 27, 2010)

kwalker,

Lots of us have used 14500 batteries in these Energizers without any problems, including myself.

(You'd know that if you browsed the most recent posts on this thread... :sigh: ...nobody does any personal research anymore :mecry


----------



## Superorb (Mar 27, 2010)

bob4apple said:


> kwalker,
> 
> Lots of us have used 14500 batteries in these Energizers without any problems, including myself.
> 
> (You'd know that if you browsed the most recent posts on this thread... :sigh: ...nobody does any personal research anymore :mecry


Doing a quick "Search This Thread" for "14500" would've popped up a bunch of related posts as well


----------



## hogger (Mar 28, 2010)

dhingbat said:


> Just grabbed one myself in Atlanta, Ga. Current at the tailcap is ~650mA on both the alkaline in the pack and a fresh NiMh. On a LiFePO it's drawing 835mA and gets a little warm over the course of a minute or so. I backed out the clickie assembly a few turns and the button seems a lot less prone to accidental pressing. Even tailstands (sorta). Any idea how to get the clip off without screwing up the finish? Not like it's that great to start with, but for the price I'm not complaining.


 
Just place a loop of paracord or something similar under the clip and give it a quick yank. This method didn't damage mine.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 28, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> Just a heads up: Target seems to be restocking this light along with the 2aa version. Price is now $15.99. Saw both at a local store this morning. I've always liked the 1aa cree version. Cheap, bright and very durable!



yup I saw them today, the 1AA had a cree XRC and the 2AA looked like it had a rebel LED in it.


----------



## nimbuscrenel (Oct 10, 2011)

I realize this thread is over a year old, but I wasn't sure where else I should post. Please move or remove this post at will.

I'm having some issues with flickering on this light, even after removing the switch and bending out the contacts a bit. Have any other owners experienced this issue? It seems to be resolved with a nice "thwack" on the side of the light, but the fix is temporary and not very elegant.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Try cleaning all of the contact points, threads included.


----------



## nimbuscrenel (Oct 11, 2011)

jabe1 said:


> Try cleaning all of the contact points, threads included.



I'll give it a shot. I never thought about the threads, but of course they need to be clean to complete the circuit. I may just use some alcohol until I can get my hands on some De-Oxit. Thanks!


----------



## nimbuscrenel (Oct 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a follow up saying that I hit the threads with some steel wool, chased them with a toothpick, and then applied a bit of cheap marine lube I use for my bicycles. I'm happy to report that the light is working like new again! I realize the steel wool might not have been the best idea since it's possible for tiny strands to fall into the body and cause a short or something- so I probably wouldn't do that again, but otherwise this procedure worked well. 

Thanks to jabe1 for the advice!!!


----------



## parnass (Feb 15, 2012)

A visit to Target today revealed that Energizer increased the output of the 1AA light from 37 to 50 lumens. Everything else looked the same on the updated version except the finish appears matte black instead of shiny black. 

I don't know the type of LED used now, but the LEDs in some of the store stock were off center while others were on center.


----------



## Hi-Tech Guru (Apr 14, 2012)

Yup...I went to Target, and bought another three. That makes ten of 'em. My 1st batch used Cree XR-C's, 2nd batch used Cree XP-C's. These new ones appear to be using some type of Phillips Thin Film Flip Chip, that I can't identify. There is a grid pattern of 5x5 dots on the emitter. These new ones have even more flood than their previous incarnations.


----------



## Animalmother (Apr 14, 2012)

I ripped one open. 
I had the new 50 version lumen lying around and i got curious and took it apart. Appeared to me to be a brighter luxeon rebel. Looked like a luxeon rebel. Not sure what it actually is though.


----------



## harrison2 (Sep 21, 2012)

nimbuscrenel, funny I have the same light and the exact same problem...I'm very grateful that you have shared your solution! (Now to see if it works for me.)


----------

